# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  أفكار لمشاريع منزلية ^^ سويلج مشروع و انت بالبيت

## لمسة سحريـة

بعض الافكار لمشاريع منزلية وان شاء الله تستفيدون منها 


*بيع و تأجير فساتين أفراح ومناسبات و يا حبذا لو يكون الفستان مع الاكسسوار و الشنطة عسب يحصلون كل شيء جاهز عندهم بس عليهم يختارون و يدفعون ..


و ممكن تنوعون بالموديلات و الألوان و القياسات عسب ترضون جميع الأذواق و المقاسات ..

و بما انه داخلين على الصيف و الحين موسم الأعراس فبيكون مشروع تأجير الفساتين مع توفير الاكسسوارات و الشنط و بعد شيء طيب لو الحذاء بعد مشروع ناجح بإذن الله ..

و طبعا عليج تسوين لج دعاية مثل النشرات ..

و بالتوفيق للجميع*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## جميلتي

افكار حلوه ^^

----------


## البروج

فكرة حلوة وكنت أفكر فيها من فترة لكن بتريا لين أتحول البيت اليديد ان شاء الله علشان ايكون عندي مكان

----------


## أم الكندي

_تسلمين يا الغالية على طرح الفكرة
مبين تحبين الخير للناس بارك الله فيج_

----------


## محامية الغرام

و الي حابة تفتح مشروع عبي و دراعت و جلاليب انا ممكن اساعدها بالتصاميم

----------


## قلب الدنيا

ثاااااااانكس

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن1

فكرة حلوة بارك الله فيج
وانا افكر في المشروع من فترة بس يبى راس مال وخبرة ومعرفة باسواق الجملة عشان نحصل فايدة

----------


## بنت الصحراء

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## الملاك الحالم

الله يوفقكم

----------


## هند0

انا اشجع بنات بلادنا

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> افكار حلوه ^^


تسلميين الغالية 

و أهم شيء تستفيدون

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> فكرة حلوة وكنت أفكر فيها من فترة لكن بتريا لين أتحول البيت اليديد ان شاء الله علشان ايكون عندي مكان



تسلميين الغالية و أهم شيء انج استفدتي ^^

و أتمنى نسمع عنج انج طبقتي و بديتي بالمشروع ..

و بالتوفيق الغالية .. و الله ايسرلج أمورج

----------


## ام ميثه..

مشكوره الغاليه.. 
موفقّه ان شاء الله

----------


## عيون الشمس

مشكورة فكرة رووعة

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> _تسلمين يا الغالية على طرح الفكرة
> مبين تحبين الخير للناس بارك الله فيج_




الله يسلمج الغالية ..

تسلميين على الرد الطيب ..

يزاج الله خير 

و أهم شيء تستفيدون ..

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> تيي عند بيت هليه حرمه واتيب لهم قطع وكل قطعه ويا شيلتها وعليج التفصيل لانه القطع روعه وكل قطعه وشيلتها ع 40 درهم فقط والوان حلوه... خواتي خذلهن كل وحده ع عشر قطع واكيه ختيه امطرشه 500 تبا بهن كلهن اقطع .. وبصراحه مشروع حلو لو كل وحده تاخذ لها واتبيعن ع 60 يعني بتستفيد من كل وحده عشرين .. واعرف وحده ماخذه من دراقون دخون ع 60 درهم وباعته ف منطقتهم ع 140 شوفو الفرق .. وهذا كله وانتي يالسه ف بيتج .. بالتوفيق للجميع 
> 
> 
> ميروووه



تسلميين الغالية على المشاركة ..

بس غناتي مو جنه اللي تاخذ بـ 60 و تبيع بـ 140 مبااااااااااالغة !!

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> ثاااااااانكس


العفو غناتي و أتمنى انكم استفدتوا

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> فكرة حلوة بارك الله فيج
> وانا افكر في المشروع من فترة بس يبى راس مال وخبرة ومعرفة باسواق الجملة عشان نحصل فايدة



هلا غناتي ..

الغالية أنا ما أحس هالمشروع يباله راس مال ..

يعني ممكن تاخذين فساتين من ربعج و معارفج و تأجرين الفساتين مع نسبة ربح لج .. و بس

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> تسلمين الغاليه


الله يسلمج غناتي و أتمنى انج استفدتي

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> الله يوفقكم


التوفيق للجميع ..

تسلمين

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> انا اشجع بنات بلادنا


 :Smile:

----------


## @أم فزاع@

يزاااج الله خير

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> مشكوره الغاليه.. 
> موفقّه ان شاء الله


العفو غناتي ..

و بالتوفيق

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> مشكورة فكرة رووعة


العفو غناتي و أهم شيء تستفيدون

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> يزاااج الله خير


جميعا ان شاء الله ..

تسلميين

----------


## دهن_العود

تسلمين

فكره حلو


بس انا ابد مايخصني في هالسوالف خخخخخخ

موفقات

----------


## أمورة

الفكره حلوه و تسلمين حبيبتي 

بس مب اي حد يروم يسوويها (وايدين سووها بس المشروع يفتقر لبعض الجوانب)

انا احس اللي تسوي هالفكره لازم تكون جريئه و لبقه في الكلام + توافر المساحه و الخصوصيه للزبونه + تنوع الموديلات لتناسب مختلف الاذواق و الميزانيات


ان شاء الله اللي تسوويها تستفيد من الكلام اللي كتبته فوق (^_^)

و شكرا

----------


## عطر الامارات

تسلمين مشروع حلو بس يبا حد يبدا

----------


## @تومي@

تسلمين

----------


## فاقدة غاليها

انا بعد ابغي اسوي تجارة بسيطة ياليت حديساعدني

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> تسلمين
> 
> فكره حلو
> 
> 
> بس انا ابد مايخصني في هالسوالف خخخخخخ
> 
> موفقات




الله يسلمج  :Smile: 

عادي الغالية ممكن تفكرين بالموضوع و تشوفين شو تحتاجين و تراعي انج توفرين مختلف الموديلات و المقاسات عسب ترضين الأذواق ..

و بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> الفكره حلوه و تسلمين حبيبتي 
> 
> بس مب اي حد يروم يسوويها (وايدين سووها بس المشروع يفتقر لبعض الجوانب)
> 
> انا احس اللي تسوي هالفكره لازم تكون جريئه و لبقه في الكلام + توافر المساحه و الخصوصيه للزبونه + تنوع الموديلات لتناسب مختلف الاذواق و الميزانيات
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله اللي تسوويها تستفيد من الكلام اللي كتبته فوق (^_^)
> 
> و شكرا


تسلميين على الاضافة الطيبة

----------


## امـ الفجر

سلام عليكم بنات
انه افكر ف هالمشاريع بس وايد وايد متردده 
مدري ليش
مشكووورت ع الافكار والمواضيع الحلوووووة مررره

----------


## أحزاااان

فكره وااااااااااايد حلوه تسلمين على الطرح الرائع

----------


## بنت 22

افكار حلوه ^^

----------


## الدبه

روعه وانا ناوية ابدا في الصيف

----------


## [ المندوس ]

شى حلو

----------


## حكاية_عشق

تسلميين على الافكار الحلوة..

----------


## أم حمد 1

ربي يوفقج الغلااا

----------


## بنت0الشيبه

ثانكس عزيزتي على الفكرة انا حاطة في بالي هالفكرة بس ابغي يكون عند راس مال علشان ابتدي

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> تسلمين مشروع حلو بس يبا حد يبدا


الله يسلمج الغلا ..

و بإنتظارج انت تبدين  :Smile: 

و بشرينا عقب الغلا

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> تسلمين


الله يسلمج الغلا

----------


## بنت الوزير

مرحبا الغاليات 
اشحالكن

يعطيكن العافية على هالموضوع الحلو
بصراحة انا خاطري حد يساعدني 


انا أحب اتاجر بشي وانا في البيت بس شو نوع هالتجارة ماعرف 
اتمنى من الجميع اللي عندها افكار ماتبخل علي 
أو اذا في حد بيتساعد معاي ونكون تجارة انا ماعندي مانع

بتريا ردودكم الغاوية

----------


## سيدة الوروود

مشكوره حبيبتي

----------


## زهور البساتين

بالتوفيق للكل

----------


## بدر0البدور

فكرة حلوة

----------


## أم حمدان 7

افكار حلوه

----------


## تحب أمها

أنا خواتي عندي مشكلتين :
الأولى : كل ما أبدا بمشروع ما احصل تشجيع من حوالي يضحكون بعدها خلاص تنهبط معنوياتي وما اكمل المشروع 
ثانيا:أنا ما عندي معارف وايد فكيف اسوق بضاعتي .
أنا بديت وسويت بخور وبعته على الاهل ضحكوا علي رغم انه عجبهم وايد وبطلت وبعدين بديت باشغال يدوية ونفس المشكلة .
أنا افكر اشتري قطع مع شيلتها وابيعها بقولهم مال وحده ( بس من وين اشتريها ممكن أحد يدلني ؟هل هي مربحه ؟ انا غيرت لانها ما بتعبني مثل البخور والاشغال اليدوية ...وبعدين ابيعها لمن غير الاهل يعني كيف اسوق بضاعتي أنا مش اجتماعية 
ساعدوني...

----------


## جسد بلا روح

لا اله انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> سلام عليكم بنات
> انه افكر ف هالمشاريع بس وايد وايد متردده 
> مدري ليش
> مشكووورت ع الافكار والمواضيع الحلوووووة مررره


عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

هلا غناتي

الغلا ليش التردد ؟ فكري بمشروعج و ادرسيه عدل و باشري على طول ..

----------


## حرم الوزير

> مرحبا الغاليات 
> اشحالكن
> 
> يعطيكن العافية على هالموضوع الحلو
> بصراحة انا خاطري حد يساعدني 
> 
> 
> انا أحب اتاجر بشي وانا في البيت بس شو نوع هالتجارة ماعرف 
> اتمنى من الجميع اللي عندها افكار ماتبخل علي 
> ...


جيكي الخاص

----------


## قمـآري }..

حلو التعاون وطرح الافكار للإفاده
الله ايحفظكن

----------


## ضوالقمر

فكره حلوه جدا بس عاوزه دعايه كتير انا مستعده لعمل الدعايه اللازمه التواصل على الخاص

----------


## emarati

مشكووووووووورةغناتي

----------


## monamohd

بالتوفيق

----------


## موزه السويدي

فكره حلوه بس يباله مكان وهاللي كاسر ظهورنا

----------


## أم الطويل

تسلمين

----------


## عالية الغالية

بصراحة انا وحدة اخاف من الفشل 

عندي راس مال زين بس اخاف اسوي به مشروع كبير ويفشل 

صدق بتوهق 


من جذه احاول ابدى من تحت الين مااثبت نفسي وعقب بصعد ع راحتي 




الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## همسة حب

نفسي اسوي اي مشرووووووووووووووع بس مترردة بدل قعدتنا من دون شغل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

حياكم

----------


## دمعة غيم

للرفع

----------


## ام خليفه22

افكار حلو بس يبالها دراسة ومكان في نفس الوقت ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## ملح وسكر

> افكار حلو بس يبالها دراسة ومكان في نفس الوقت ويعطيكم العافية



مشكوره فديتج

----------


## أسـومـهـ

مممم انا عندي مكاااااااااااااااااان وعندي راس مال وعندي وقت بس للاسف ماااااااااااااااااعندي فكره ><"

احس كل الافكااااااااار متشابهه .............. معظم البناااااااااااات عبي وجلاليب وهالسوالف 

كيف اقدر اظهر فكرررره يديده ......! او اسوي استبيااااااااااااااااان عن احتياجاااااااااااات البنات ..!


والسموحه

----------


## نوراسلام

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حـياتي أنـت

عقبالي اسووي مشروع وانا فالبيت

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

.................................................. .........................................

----------


## همسةعطر

فكرة حلوه 

يسلمو

----------


## شهـــــــد

خواتي وأنا حابة أفتح مشروع عبي بس مب عارفة كيف أبتدي

----------


## مس احلام

تسلمين يا الغالية على طرح

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

:Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

حياكم

----------


## حـياتي أنـت

رفـــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

كل عام وانا بخيرالعمر كله يارب

----------


## @[email protected]

يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## فتاة مزيد

أنا عند مشروع مميز محد مسونه ولا حد بيسويه لانه بعيد عن الخاطر ويوم بسويه الكل بيسوه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## حـياتي أنـت

ঔঔرفــــعঔঔ…

----------


## &أم حمزه&

فكره روعه تسلمي

----------


## عطر الزهر

فكره حلوه

----------


## لولو555

أفكار حلوة

----------


## أم حمدان 7

اب اب اب

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

:Smile: 

 :Smile: 

 :Smile:

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

:Smile: 

 :Smile: 


 :Smile:

----------


## الناقه الحلوه

فكره حلوه

----------


## أم رشود

أنا ودي أسوي مشروع في البيت بس أستحي وأفكر وااااايد شو بيقولون عني الناس

الناس إللي عندنا ما يتنزلون لهالأشياء ويشوفون إللي تسويها محتايه عشان جي استوت بياعه

----------


## ام عبودة

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررة

----------


## ألماس بوظبي

بالتوفيييق...........

----------


## ام ناصروحنين

موفجين

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

تسلموووووووون

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

حياكم ....

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

تسـلمين والله حبيبتـي

وربي يوفقج

----------


## دااار الزين

روووووووووووووووعة

----------


## حواء 2003

ول في افكار غير ياريت تخبرونا

----------


## احساسي يكفيني

بالتوفيق

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

حيااااااكم

----------


## الدانه 2009

فكره حلوه

----------


## بنت الشاطئ

افكار حلوه ^^

----------


## ماما سلطان

ها المشروع وايد متنفذ في الشارجه وعيمان وماشالله عليهم مشروعهم ناجح وبيوتهم دايما فيها زباين ويدخلون بالأرقام بعد

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

:Smile: 

 :Smile: 


تسلمين على الاضافة الطيبة

----------


## آهـــات الصمت

حلووووووووووووووو بس تكون باسعار معقوله
والله الحين ناخذ الفساتن بذيج الحكايه وأخرتها نلبسها مره وحده بس 
وتم في الكبت 
الله يوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

للرفع للفائدة ..

----------


## غمازية

بالتوفيق يا الغالية

----------


## amanarre

بارك الله فيك

----------


## &هجير&

حلو الله 

^.^

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

للرفع للفائدة

----------


## حـياتي أنـت

> للرفع للفائدة

----------


## ام علي&&&

فكرتج حلوه

بالتوفيق

----------


## ommarwan

فكرة حلوة

----------


## om-buti

مشكووووووره
بس متى بتفتحون التسجيل في عضوية تاجرة...

----------


## فتاة الجنان

تسلميـــــــــن اختي افكار حلوة

----------


## ريماني الحلوة

فكرة حلوة بس احس ميزانيتها صعبة حق وحدة مبتدئة ف التجارة المنزلية.

----------


## ريماني الحلوة

انزين غير فكرة الفساتين ما شي أفكار ثانية سهلة وبسيطة حتى لو ربحها بسيط

----------


## pink_crush

الفكره حلوه واايد 

انا في عرسي اجرت فستان عند وحده من بنات البلاد 

تشتري الفساتين من مصممين كبار [ إزره ومايكل ] 

وتأجرهم ,, وشفت إقبال كبير لها ^^

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

للرفع للفائدة

----------


## رحلة أمل

اب
اب

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

فكرة حلوة الغاليه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

تسلميين

----------


## كلــ دلع ــي

رفــــــع

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

للفائدة

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

الرفع للفائدة

----------


## نبض حساس

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## sousliko

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## سيدة الوروود

ثانكس ع الفكره  :Smile:

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

تسلمووون

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

للرفع للفائدة

----------


## جنون راك

ماشالله أفكار حلوة !!

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <

----------

